# The Shard of Palrinah: Book 2 of The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

My new book, The Shard of Palrinah, is out now! It is the sequel to Steel, Magick and Faith!

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

*Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438
*

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

T.P.-

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

*My new book, The Shard of Palrinah, is out now! It is the sequel to Steel, Magick and Faith!*

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

Buy:

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shard-of-palrinah-tp-grish/1115655109

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shard-of-palrinah-tp-grish/1115655109

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shard-of-palrinah-tp-grish/1115655109

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

My Remus Rothwyn Chronicles books are enrolled in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter Sale!

The Shard of Palrinah- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

is available for $1.50! That is 50% off the retail price of the novels! This is a great way to get into the series.

My short stories are only 99c as always, but are not part of the promotion.

Please check the books out!

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shard-of-palrinah-tp-grish/1115655109

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

My Remus Rothwyn Chronicles books are enrolled in the Smashwords July Summer/Winter Sale!

The Shard of Palrinah- https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

is available for $1.50! That is 50% off the retail price of the novels! This is a great way to get into the series.

My short stories are only 99c as always, but are not part of the promotion.

Please check the books out!

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Guys, got two offers, hopefully to get some people readin' my new novel.

1) If you sign up to my mailing list before August 1st, 2013, you'll get a coupon code to download my new fantasy book, The Shard of Palrinah, for FREE from Smashwords.

Smashwords is a great site where you can choose which format you want to download an eBook from.

Here is some information about The Shard of Palrinah: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

The full-length dark fantasy novel will be given free to everyone on the mailing list via a coupon code, that will be mailed to everyone on my mailing list on August 1st. The code will last for one week starting August 1st.

The confidential mailing list will be used to send the rare mail about new books or sales.

Here is the mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


2) Also, 'The Shard of Palrinah' is being given away at Goodreads- one beautiful paperback copy. Enter to win!

http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/59537-the-shard-of-palrinah

REMEMBER, MY FACEBOOK PAGE IS A GREAT PLACE TO GO TO DISCUSS THE BOOKS: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

There is only one more day to enter my mailing list in order to get a free download code for The Shard of Palrinah, that will be delivered on August 1st. Here's the link: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish
I will use the mailing list rarely to announce new books, and the odd sale.

A paperback copy of The Shard of Palrinah is also available on giveaway from Goodreads: http://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/59537-the-shard-of-palrinah

'In The Aerie Of The Long-Dead Eagle, Lies The Nest Of Gold.
Atop The Shrouded Plateau, Rests The Warrior Of Old.

Between The Two Lies A Gully Deep, Locked Away In The Icy Reaches.

Within Lies Treasure Of Virtue Untold, Waiting For A Worthy Hand.

To Bring Its Thunder Upon The World,
And Rally The Hopes Of Man'.

'Perfidian was truly content as he walked the main road alongside Remus and Elaina, more content than he had been for a long time. He glanced at his compatriots, who were typically deep in thought. Smirking, he concentrated on the sounds of his boots impacting on the road, the time-worn travelers' method of dealing with the monotony of travel.

When Remus and Elaina had shown up at the Yondern Church, Perfidian had been handling clerical work in his room, the door open as it usually was. The bard liked having fresh air in his room while he worked. Feeling the presence of visitors at his doorway, he expected to see a fellow Brother or Sister of the Church, here to consult with him on some trivial matter. Instead it was an aloof brown-haired man with an axe and an arquebus, and a tall, graceful woman with flaxen-blue hair and a staff and bow hitched on her back.

Although he had tried not to show it too openly, he had felt incredibly relieved and warm upon seeing his friends, and knowing that they would accompany him on this journey. Perfidian mused that though friendship gave you an insight into the foibles and flaws of your chosen friends, and despite the complications and arguments that ensued from that; during times of tumult it was almost necessary to have at your side people who you knew and with whom you had a shared history'.

''An arrow struck the elf on the shoulder, and, though it was far away, another elf could be seen pulling her back. Movement slightly above the elves revealed a dwarf, tucked into a crevice in the mountain.

The Fey retaliated with a devastating spell, the second elf weaving her arms rhythmically, and a sharp crack sounded as a white-blue streak of lightning soared from her arms, striking at the cover the Paragonites hid behind, blackening it, and exploding chunks off it, sending shrapnel frothing in a close radius. The lightning arc, weakened but not dissipated, slammed into a human warrior behind cover and conducted through the air and ground, injuring flesh and bone as the monks braced their bodies as well as they could.

Figuring the elf would be at least temporarily fatigued by lobbing such a powerful spell, Elaina yelled 'Now!' and stood, beginning her own spell'


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

Barnes and Noble Nook: http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/the-shard-of-palrinah-tp-grish/1115655109

Smashwords: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/321438

Kobo: http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/The-Shard-Palrinah-Book-The/book-mO_GEoh36EW5AZ262x6ceg/page1.html

Sony: https://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/t-p-grish/the-shard-of-palrinah-book-2-of-the-remus-rothwyn-chronicles/_/R-400000000000001063866

Diesel: http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/item/SW00000321438/Grish-T.-P.-The-Shard-of-Palrinah-Book-2-of-The-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles/1.html

Want more information, or want to give feedback:

Author Page: http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Twitter: https://twitter.com/TPGrish

Mailing List: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish

Or, check out the previous book in the series, Steel, Magick and Faith! - www.amazon.com/Steel-Magick-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B007P0UI3M


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

This dark fantasy novel is available for 2.99.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

Pls check out my mailing list: https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

My dark fantasy novel, The Shard of Palrinah, is on LibraryThing, just sign up and you can get a free copy from Smashwords! It is the sequel to Steel, Magick and Faith, and is a fantasy novel with serious themes.

Here is a description:

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

Just go here and scroll down, to enter the free giveaway.
http://www.librarything.com/er_list.php?program=giveaway&sort=startdate


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Shard of Palrinah is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity.

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Shard of Palrinah is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventures among the Dark Fey world of Ancient mysteries, that is Glenryth!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Shard of Palrinah is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventures among the Dark Fey world of Ancient mysteries, that is Glenryth!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Shard of Palrinah is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventures among the Dark Fey world of Ancient mysteries, that is Glenryth!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

'In The Aerie Of The Long-Dead Eagle, Lies The Nest Of Gold.
Atop The Shrouded Plateau, Rests The Warrior Of Old.

Between The Two Lies A Gully Deep, Locked Away In The Icy Reaches.

Within Lies Treasure Of Virtue Untold, Waiting For A Worthy Hand.

To Bring Its Thunder Upon The World,
And Rally The Hopes Of Man'.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Shard of Palrinah is a dark fantasy with a philosophical bent, combining adventure and majesty with serious themes and moral complexity. Join Remus, Elaina and Perfidian in their adventures among the Dark Fey world of Ancient mysteries, that is Glenryth!

http://booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

'In The Aerie Of The Long-Dead Eagle, Lies The Nest Of Gold.
Atop The Shrouded Plateau, Rests The Warrior Of Old.

Between The Two Lies A Gully Deep, Locked Away In The Icy Reaches.

Within Lies Treasure Of Virtue Untold, Waiting For A Worthy Hand.

To Bring Its Thunder Upon The World,
And Rally The Hopes Of Man'.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'An arrow struck the elf on the shoulder, and, though it was far away, another elf could be seen pulling her back. Movement slightly above the elves revealed a dwarf, tucked into a crevice in the mountain.

The Fey retaliated with a devastating spell, the second elf weaving her arms rhythmically, and a sharp crack sounded as a white-blue streak of lightning soared from her arms, striking at the cover the Paragonites hid behind, blackening it, and exploding chunks off it, sending shrapnel frothing in a close radius. The lightning arc, weakened but not dissipated, slammed into a human warrior behind cover and conducted through the air and ground, injuring flesh and bone as the monks braced their bodies as well as they could.

Figuring the elf would be at least temporarily fatigued by lobbing such a powerful spell, Elaina yelled 'Now!' and stood, beginning her own spell'.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ/ref=la_B007P5VGPG_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1389927570&sr=1-3

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/18145105-the-shard-of-palrinah


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, both Remus Rothwyn books (Steel, Magick and Faith and The Shard of Palrinah) are available in one boxed set for $1.29 as an ebook, and through paperback for $18.

Each individual book has been reduced to 99c.

http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok, both Remus Rothwyn books (Steel, Magick and Faith and The Shard of Palrinah) are available in one boxed set for $1.29 as an ebook, and through paperback for $18.

Each individual book has been reduced to 99c.

http://amazon.com/author/tpgrish

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/gritani

Sign up to the mailing list, if you wish:
https://tinyletter.com/TPGrish


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the
humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good
of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it.
Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create
artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From The Shard of Palrinah

'Ancient and secretive passages in Paragonite texts, written in the long-ago age when St. Palrinah walked Glenryth, spoke of a Boon that Palrinah would bestow upon her flock in times of direst strife. This Boon, sealed away by St. Palrinah, was an unspecified source of power meant to be a gift for future generations of the faith, to be used only when their need was the most grave.

Four keys which had been given to four leaders of the faith, and passed down to their descendants since time immemorial, would, according to legend, open a secret vault in the Sacred Temple at Vulholden. The keys had been passed down and treasured, with most Paragonites believing they were naught but ancient symbols, metaphors for the values of the Order.

No previous generations of the faithful had attempted to claim the Boon, and the catacombs of Vulholden were left locked and undisturbed'.

http://www.amazon.com/Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Box-Set-ebook/dp/B00IUQI652?tag=viglink126429-20


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles Box Set, Book 1 and 2, will be FREE from April 9 to April 11, please tell your friends.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

The previous book, Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all,

The previous book, Steel, Magick and Faith is permanently free, that's right, my first dark fantasy novel is free to read.

If you enjoy it, the second book, The Shard of Palrinah is available, or you can buy the box set of two (for the same price). I would appreciate if you could tell your friends about it, if dark fantasy is their kind of thing.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B007P0UI3M

http://www.amazon.com/T.P.-Grish/e/B007P5VGPG

Facebook Page: facebook.com/pages/Books-of-TP-Grish/131765026970775

For information about other books from T.P. Grish, or free previews, check out the official Author Page at: booksoftpgrish.blogspot.com.au/


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all. I need some help. In the next book, Though Darkness Comes, the characters go to Norlathaa, Perfidian's homeland. I have written a local bard song of Norlathaa, to flesh out the region. The song is a fictional song, meant to be sung in the Inns for entertainment. Below is the song, help me correct the rhythm. If you have suggestions to change it, I am all ears.

''It was a Norlathaan afternoon in the blessed old village,
And lovely young Florentine did return from her daily toil,
But before she reached hearth she was espied by a Fey villain,
Its name was Rotting, and its foul blood did boil,
For a grudge it held against the young race of Man,
And stealing Florentine was its nefarious plan.
A fellow did rush to free her, the wicked Sheriff Robert,
To trade her for jewels, and force Florentine into marriage.
A shepherd named Willin happened upon their meeting,
Bearing witness to the wicked plans of Sheriff and Fey,
Brave Willin hatched a plan of his own devising,
To rescue maiden Florentine, he would find a way.
That night, Sheriff Robert waited outside the lair of Fey,
Holding a bag of jewels, for Florentine to trade,
Vile Rotting emerged, and counted the spoils and pay,
While Willin snuck into the lair, venturing inside,
Espying poor Florentine, most unseemly betied,
And with his shearing scissors, her bonds he did break,
They ran for town, leaving danger in their wake.
Having counted the jewels, Rotting led the Sheriff to his lair,
Only to find Lovely Florentine had been purloined,
'Traitor! Vagabond!' Yelled the Sheriff, drawing his sword,
'Tricked me you have, out of my gem and my coin!'
'Thief! Trickster! Most Wicked of Men!' Yelled the Fey,
'Your footmen have stolen my prize, besmirching my honour,
So you may slay me, and take back your treasure!'
Man and Fey fought with blade and claw,
Piercing and slashing, and ending each other,
While clever Willin brought Florentine home as hero and saviour.
Willin proposed marriage, and the young maiden simply said,
'Who knows what the future may bring, but you will always have my favour!'


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'Perfidian felt dizzy, his throat tightening. It was a little too quick, too easy to get there, considering the gravity of the soon to be encounter. It had been more than three years since...

Since he said goodbye to a weeping mother, whose kindly face had been the predominant memory of his childhood years. Since he had hugged his younger sister and brother, who had stared, young minds not comprehending the change occurring to the family.
Since he had left a scowling father, disappointment unspoken but plain on his face; a father who had given Perfidian his old Army chain shirt and what coin he could spare, and told him to be on his way'.

Though Darkness Comes


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry.

The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

'_No time for rest_, Gedderick repeated to himself as he ran through fields and forests that slowly receded into mountainous wastes. The war could threaten the peace Queen Millandrae and others had secured for the region, but that was the side effect of having religious organizations in the world.

This artefact they were searching for, however, could upset the balance of power. Whatever terrible powers the artefact had, the faction that acquired it, and could brandish it during battle, would gain the ability to inspire allies, or to inflict awe and fear. Indeed, the non-magickal abilities the artefact could grant were much more dangerous than the magick ones.

For all the powers the fundamentalists could bring to bear, they underestimated the tenets of the Royal Eye, and the Queen's forces: Exceptionalism and Loyalty to the crown.

The sun began to set, casting the horizon in orange. He allowed himself to pause at the top of a small rocky outcropping, catching his breath. The wind blew Gedderick's cowl and caused his fur cloak to flutter, as the dark-haired man stared grimly at the Aysalk Mountains in the distance'.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Remus-Rothwyn-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00IUQI652


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello all. I need some help. In the next book, Though Darkness Comes, the characters go to Norlathaa, Perfidian's homeland. I have written a local bard song of Norlathaa, to flesh out the region. The song is a fictional song, meant to be sung in the Inns for entertainment. Below is the song, help me correct the rhythm. If you have suggestions to change it, I am all ears.

''It was a Norlathaan afternoon in the blessed old village,
And lovely young Florentine did return from her daily toil,
But before she reached hearth she was espied by a Fey villain,
Its name was Rotting, and its foul blood did boil,
For a grudge it held against the young race of Man,
And stealing Florentine was its nefarious plan.
A fellow did rush to free her, the wicked Sheriff Robert,
To trade her for jewels, and force Florentine into marriage.
A shepherd named Willin happened upon their meeting,
Bearing witness to the wicked plans of Sheriff and Fey,
Brave Willin hatched a plan of his own devising,
To rescue maiden Florentine, he would find a way.
That night, Sheriff Robert waited outside the lair of Fey,
Holding a bag of jewels, for Florentine to trade,
Vile Rotting emerged, and counted the spoils and pay,
While Willin snuck into the lair, venturing inside,
Espying poor Florentine, most unseemly betied,
And with his shearing scissors, her bonds he did break,
They ran for town, leaving danger in their wake.
Having counted the jewels, Rotting led the Sheriff to his lair,
Only to find Lovely Florentine had been purloined,
'Traitor! Vagabond!' Yelled the Sheriff, drawing his sword,
'Tricked me you have, out of my gem and my coin!'
'Thief! Trickster! Most Wicked of Men!' Yelled the Fey,
'Your footmen have stolen my prize, besmirching my honour,
So you may slay me, and take back your treasure!'
Man and Fey fought with blade and claw,
Piercing and slashing, and ending each other,
While clever Willin brought Florentine home as hero and saviour.
Willin proposed marriage, and the young maiden simply said,
'Who knows what the future may bring, but you will always have my favour!'


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the
humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good
of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it.
Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create
artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry. The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry. The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the
humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good
of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it.
Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create
artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the
humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good
of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it.
Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create
artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry. The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

After saving High Peaks from a devastating war between Humankind and Fey, Remus and Elaina head to the grand city of Yondern to continue their adventures, yearning for excitement and the chance to do good.

However, the long-brewing political conflict between the Steelwielders and Paragonites has erupted into open war, and try as they might, the travelers cannot escape the eye of suspicious factions. Once-friendly factions have turned wary, and they find themselves allying with those who they would least expect.

An old friend, the bard Perfidian, confronts them with troubling information, hinting at a deeper objective to the brewing war, and possibly to an object of power that could wreak devastation upon the land in the hands of the power-hungry. The three friends must discover what the Steelwielder technocrats and Paragonite monks are truly seeking in a remote corner of Glenryth, in a deadly game of cat and mouse involving dark and sinister forces, both Human and otherwise.

The Remus Rothwyn Chronicles is a dark, epic fantasy series with mythological elements and a nuanced world with complex perspectives.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it. Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it. Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it. Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it. Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------



## T.P. Grish (Oct 21, 2012)

From 'The Shard of Palrinah'

Now, it seemed that there was no option but to kill the humans that had ventured to this mountainous realm, and
take their artefact, to see if it could be used for the good of Fey. Most likely it would be destroyed, to prevent any
human faction from gaining power or prominence with it. Elves disdained using any human invention or magick,
although the time of humans bearing the ability to create artefacts was long gone, and even during that time, only
very few artefacts were created, and at great cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Shard-Palrinah-Rothwyn-Chronicles-Series-ebook/dp/B00D3XJ1AQ

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00D3XJ1AQ


----------

